# ClockworkMod Touch



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't want to buy the Rom Manager Premium so in the app
it says go to there site to get the touch recovery, but I don't know how to flash it.....
help please!!!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You would need to install sdk & use fastboot or adb/terminal emulator to flash the recovery.img manually.

Fastboot

```
fastboot flash recovery nameofrecovery.img
```
Press enter

adb

```
adb shell
```
Press enter

```
flash_image recovery /path/to/nameofrecovery.img
```
Press enter

Terminal 

```
su
```
Press enter

```
flash_image recovery /path/to/nameofrecovery.img
```
Press enter


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Crap man!! Lol
How could I do it manualy???
Thanks by the way


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys I'm deleting your post because the developer has made a convenient way of getting the touch clockworkmod for a premium of supporting development.

Alternatively anyone who is unable or unwilling to pay this premium can get it easily but with a little more effort.

RootzWiki supports development so we're not going to permit undercutting of the developer. That means stop posting links.

OP all you need to do is download a terminal emulator from the market to flash it with the commands I provided.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Has anybody with touch recovery tried flashing a nandroid from the previous cwm recovery version to see if it works? I don't want to lose the ability to restore to my old nandroids.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Has anybody with touch recovery tried flashing a nandroid from the previous cwm recovery version to see if it works? I don't want to lose the ability to restore to my old nandroids.


They work, same as moving from a different version, or updating the recovery, they are still all CWM nandroids, and mine worked

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

